# Sicherheitsrelais bzw. ev. Steuerung für NotAus und Zweihand



## peterjo (7 Juni 2008)

Hallo Experten,

Ich benötige für eine Modernisierung eines alten Fräsautomaten zwei Sicherheitsrelais (1xNotAus & 1xZweihand) für Sicherheitskategorie 2.
Gibt’s dafür ein gemeinsames Modul ?

Kennt jemand das easySafety SPS von Moeller ?? 
Die müsste beide Funktionen können + Logisteuerung, …. Richtig ???
Oder gibt’s auch andere Lösungen?
Was kostet das Ding eigentlich ?
Meine im Gegensatz von 2 Sicherheitsrelais von Pilz. Die Pilz Multi Steuerung ist ja etwas teuer L


Danke
gruss
Peter


----------



## HDD (7 Juni 2008)

Hi,
für solche Maschinen bei den mehrer Sicherheitsfunktionen gebraucht werden setze ich immer eine kleine Sicherheits SPS ein die Du einfach als Programmierbares Sicherheitsrelais sehen kannst. Ich nehme da die Pluto von www.jokabsafety.de da ist die software kostenlos, für deinen Fall wäre es die Pluto S20. Zur Programmierung, die ist Kinderleicht da es geprüfte Bausteine gibt die du nur aufrufen musste.
Und schau Dir mal die Zweihandschalter Safeball an die kommen ohne Abdeckung aus sind also für den Bediener wesentlich Ergonomischer wie die Taster. Wenn du dazu fragen hast melde dich nochmal. Und zu den Kosten, diese SPS ist kaum teurer wie zwei Relais.

HDD


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2008)

Hallo HDD,
Safty SPS von Moeller ist zu teuer, Pilz PNOZ-Muli gibt es in zwei auführungen, einmal "0" und einmal "1". Die ausführung "0" ist in etwa
so teuer wie das Moeller oder das neue Siemens-Gerät, hat aber mehr Eingänge bzw. Ausgänge und somit preiswerter. Einziger nachteil Ausführung "0" kann mann nicht erweitern, aber Moeller erst recht nicht.
mfg


----------



## HDD (9 Juni 2008)

*????*

Hi Reparatur,
ich versteh jetzt nicht wirklich was Du von mir willst????
Als erstes, ich lese immer wieder das dies und das für die Absicherung einer Maschine zu teuer ist! Es wird hier eine Maschine umgebaut und die Firma oder Betriebselektriker ist dafür verantwortlich, dass ist Fakt!!!!

Auf die Vorgehenswiese was alles gemacht werden muss bei einem Umbau will ich hier nicht eingehen. Nur soviel ich sehe das als Grundlegende Änderung an. 

Also wir reden hier sagen wir mal von einem unterschied von ein paar hundert Euro dafür hat man dann aber auch eine Steuerung und keine Zusammengeschusterte Lösung !



> Hallo HDD,
> Safty SPS von Moeller ist zu teuer, Pilz PNOZ-Muli gibt es in zwei auführungen, einmal "0" und einmal "1". Die ausführung "0" ist in etwa
> so teuer wie das Moeller oder das neue Siemens-Gerät, hat aber mehr Eingänge bzw. Ausgänge und somit preiswerter. Einziger nachteil Ausführung "0" kann mann nicht erweitern, aber Moeller erst recht nicht.


 
Reparatur woher weißt Du das die Möller zu teuer ist für den Kollegen?
Ich schreibe weder was von Möller noch was von Pilz noch was von Siemens ich schreibe von Jokab Safety und der Pluto S20!!!!

Oder hab ich Dich nicht richtig verstanden ????

HDD


----------



## peterjo (9 Juni 2008)

HDD schrieb:


> Hi Reparatur,
> ich versteh jetzt nicht wirklich was Du von mir willst????
> Als erstes, ich lese immer wieder das dies und das für die Absicherung einer Maschine zu teuer ist! Es wird hier eine Maschine umgebaut und die Firma oder Betriebselektriker ist dafür verantwortlich, dass ist Fakt!!!!
> 
> ...


 
hallo !

Danke an HDD und Rep.... nur nicht streiten wegen meiner Anfrage.
Ja, Natrürlich ist dieser Umbau so gut wie ein neu in Verkehrbringen der Maschine (also mit allem was dazugehört ...)

Habe heute mit Pilz telefoniert. Grundsätzlich hat das Multi erst ab 3 Schutzfunktionen einen Sinn. Ich habe nur 2 (NOTAUS und Zweihand). Aber da ich, so weit ich das richtig Verstanden habe, auch Logik damit machen kann werde ich wahrscheinlich ein Multi nehmen, bzw.  die Preise für Moeller und Pluto weis ich noch nicht.

Danke
Gruss
J


.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Juni 2008)

peterjo schrieb:


> ..Aber da ich, so weit ich das richtig Verstanden habe, auch Logik damit machen kann werde ich wahrscheinlich ein Multi nehmen..


Kann man machen. Es ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber es geht. Wir haben damit auch schon kleinerere Pressen incl. Steuerung und Überwachung mehrerer Bearbeitungszylinder gesteuert (Auto- und Tipp-Betrieb). Mit dem Speicher wurde es allerdings eng!

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2008)

*Endschuldigung*

Hallo HDD ich muss mich bei dir Endschuldigen die Antwort war nicht für dich bestimmt sondern für peterjo. Sorry mein Fehler, das war gestern aber auch heiß!


----------



## HBL (10 Juni 2008)

Hallo peterjo

Zuerst einige grundlegende Gedanken zu Umbauten (Retrofit) von bestehenden (alten) Maschinensteuerungen.

1. Bedeutet der Umbau eine erhebliche Änderung.

z.B. Ersatz einer Relais-Steuerung durch eine SPS-Steuerung?
eine Leistungserhöhung der Maschine?
etc.



Trifft das zu, so muss eine Gefahren- und Risikoanalyse erstellt werden. Auf Grund dieser Analysen kann die nötige Sicherheitskategorie bestimmt werden.

Mich persönlich wundert in diesem Zusammenhang eine Sicherheitskategorie 2. Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum ausgeführt habe, ist eine Sicherheitskategorie 2 kaum normengerecht und praxisbezogen zu realisieren.

2. Besteht für die vorliegende Maschinenart eine C-Norm, so ist die sicherheitsgerichtete Steuerung nach dieser Norm auszuführen. Wenn in einer solchen C-Norm keien Sicherheitskategorie erwähnt ist, so muss nach der Risikoanalyse die Sicherheitskategorie realisiert werden.

Soviel zur Normengeschichte.

Ich weiss nicht, ob mit einer Safety-SPS alle Anforderungen einer 2-Hand-Steuerung, z.B. Überwachung Zeitgleichheit der Tasterbetätigung etc., so einfach und normengerecht zu erfüllen sind.

Aus all diesen Überlegungen heraus würde ich persönlich eine konventionelle Steuerung mit einem 2-Hand-NA-Modul und allenfalls mit einem zusätzlichen NA-Modul aufbauen.

Der Vorteil eines 2-Hand-Moduls besteht darin, dass alle Anforderungen der Normen implementiert sind.


Gruss


Hans


----------



## HDD (10 Juni 2008)

Hi HBL,
warum sollte das nicht möglich sein, dass man mit einer Safety PLC eine Zweihandsteuerung realisieren kann. In einem anderen Thema habe ich schonmal darauf hingewiesen, dass ich nur Zertifizierte Bausteine einsetzte!
Ich habe mal die Beschreibung von Jokab Safety hochgeladen in der die FB beschrieben sind mit Beispielen. 

HDD
Die Software ist kostenlos!


----------



## HBL (10 Juni 2008)

HI HDD

Wenn alle Funktionen einer 2-Hand-Steuerung in solchen sicheren Softwareblocks enthalten sind, so ist dem sicher nichts entgegenzuwenden.

Ich persönlich weiss es eben nicht.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## peterjo (11 Juni 2008)

Hallo !

ich habe mich für die kleine Pilz multi m0p entschieden. Mit dieser Sicherheitssteuerung sind alle SK 1-4 abdeckbar. Also Not-Aus, 2Hand usw. kein Problem 
Normal macht die multi erst ab 3 Sicherheitsrelais sinn (Not-Aus, 2Hand, Trittmatte oder so).
Da ich ja auch ein bisschen Logik brauche .. die Multi.

mfg
J


----------



## ElemenT (13 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

eine Safety-PLC kann selbstverständlich als 2-Handsteuerung eingesetzt werden, sofern die Safety-PLC auch als 2-Handsteuerung Typ III C nach der 574 zugelassen ist und das ist die Pluto von Jakob. Die setz ich auch öfters ein, u.a. als 2-Hand Steuerung...

Schönen Tag noch


----------

